# DO WOUNDED CROWS CRAB ONTO EACHOTER?



## STEVE ERWIN

I'VE HEARD THAT IF YOU WING A CROW, IT WILL CALL ITS MATES DOWN TO IT, THEN LATCH ONTO THEM AND NOT LET GO, THERBY KEEP ANOTHER CROW ON THE GROUND. IS THIS BULL**** OR WHAT?


----------



## Wood Duck

B.S


----------



## Storm

dito


----------



## nightfishenmn

when i hunt crows we always try to have 2-3 wounded on the ground at on time cauce it will send a distress call and bring if a hell of a lot more crows too bust


----------



## Bore.224

Nightfishenmn! I knew I would eventually find someone more coldblooded than me.


----------



## Bob Aronsohn

The wounded crows will damn sure latch onto you if you give em half a chance! Watch those feet brother, when you pick them up. They will also latch onto you with there bill mandibles as well! Pinch the hell out of you!

It is seldom that you get one to actually give a distress call while on the ground. Some that are really fatally wounded will give a distress call, but seldom is an understatement!

Bob Aronsohn "Kansas Bob"


----------



## Bob Aronsohn

oop's, I meant overstatement not understatement in my last post!

Bob Aronsohn


----------



## Chris Schulz

I know i shot one last year and it fell dead into my pond. i went over there to pick it up and it started screaming and clawing at me so i just through it up in the air and smoked it again, needless to say i didnt need a third shot to kill this one. :lol:


----------



## tail chaser

Why do you guys post stuff like this all you do is give the animal rights people more ammo, besides its usually illegal to use live game as decoys. I know you are talking about crows but come on wise up.

TC


----------



## greenheadhunter

crows do nothing for us shoot em all


----------

